# [FIX] Can't Purchase App from Google Play - Shows As 'Purchased'



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

Ever side load a licensed app without purchasing it, and loved it so much you decided it was worth buying from Google Play?
Ever download an app from the Amazon App Store, deleted it, and decided to buy it from the Google Play store?

If you answered yes to either of these questions, then you know that in both cases you were unable to purchase the application. You'd find the app in Google Play only to see the Purchase button say "Installed", and clicking on it would only spit an error message at you. You no longer had the ability to purchase the application...
But why, you ask? No, it's not because Google saw that you downloaded and installed the apk from Demonoid illegally (and now they're punishing you).... it's actually a very well known bug that Google is aware of and apparently is having trouble correcting.

So what can you do?

Well, XDA member mx03 found a solution using the Google Play online portal. Basically, you just change one little line of code using Chrome's "Inspect Element" developer tool, and VIOLA! You can purchase the application! Click here to see mx03's post, or just follow these steps:

1. Uninstall the application on your device.

2. Open Chrome or Firefox and browse to the Google Play store, then to the application you want to purchase. Right-click on the 'Installed' button and select Inspect Element.








3. The dev tool will highlight a line of code similiar to the following:

```
<br />
<span class="buy-button-price" id="bubble-com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity-offer-1">Installed</span><br />
```









4. Directly above this line of code, look for the following attribute:

```
<br />
data-ispurchased="true"<br />
```
5. Change the attribute (by double clicking on it) to the following:

```
<br />
data-ispurchased="false"<br />
```
6. Click on the 'Installed' button in the browser again. Select the device you wish to install it to, and then click OK. You'll then have the ability to purchase the app.








Again, all credit goes to mx03. I'm just spreading the word as this has plagued me for the past few months (until today)!


----------



## wowthatisrandom (Jul 24, 2011)

works perfect thanks for the tutorial, this was driving me nuts


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info... but this should be in android general section... as this is not "totally off-topic and has nothing to do with android at all"


----------

